# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Πύρρουλας

## Γιούρκας

*Πύρρουλας

*

  Ο *Πύρρουλας είναι πτηνό της οικογένειας των Σπιζίδων, που απαντάται στον ελλαδικό χώρο. Η επιστημονική ονομασία του είδους είναι Pyrrhula pyrrhula και περιλαμβάνει 12 υποείδη.Στην Ελλάδα απαντάται το υποείδος Pyrrhula pyrrhula pyrrhula (Linnaeus, 1758).

*

_Ονοματολογία_
​
_Η λατινική ονομασία του γέννους Pyrrhula έχει ελληνική προέλευση και, είναι η ακριβής απόδοση της λέξης Πύρρουλας, με σαφή αναφορά στην πυρρόχρωμη κάτω επιφάνεια του αρσενικού. Είναι πιθανόν, την ονομασία να έδωσε πρώτος ο Αριστοτέλης, ως Πυρραλίς.


Συστηματική Ταξινομική

​ Το είδος περιγράφηκε για πρώτη φορά από τον Λινναίο, το 1758, ωςLoxia pyrrhula. Η ταξινομική του έχει αρκετά προβλήματα, δεδομένου οτι δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη επαρκείς χρωμοσωμικές μελέτες για να είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρη, με κύρια διαφωνία το, εάν το υποείδος Pyrrhula pyrrhula murina πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί στο διακριτό είδος Pyrrhula murina ή να παραμείνει ως έχει, με πιθανότερη κατάληξη το πρώτο. Ωστόσο, μία δεκαετία περίπου μετά την εισηγμένη πρόταση (1993), υπάρχουν ακόμη διαφωνίες και, χρειάζονται περαιτέρω στοιχεία για να ληφθεί το τελικό συμπέρασμα.Επίσης, το υποείδος Pyrrhula pyrrhula paphlagoniae, πιθανόν να διαγραφεί ως ξεχωριστό taxon, κατόπιν επισταμένης εξέτασης συλλεχθέντων δειγμάτων.
Τέλος, όπως φαίνεται και από την γεωγραφική κατανομή, τα διάφορα υποείδη αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, δημιουργώντας επί πλέον προβλήματα στην κατάταξή τους.Από την εξέταση ενός οστού που βρέθηκε σε στρωματώσεις του Τεταρτογενούς στη Ρώμη, μπορεί να εξαχθεί το συμπέρασμα ότι, οι πρόγονοι του γένος έζησαν από το Μέσο Πλειστόκαινο και κατόπιν,με πλησιέστερα συγγενικά είδη τα Carduelis tristisκαι Carpodacus purpureus.
_
_
Γεωγραφική κατανομή υποειδών

_ * Ο Πύρρουλας είναι ένα αποκλειστικά ευρασιατικό είδος** με εξάπλωση, σε γενικές γραμμές, όλη σχεδόν την Ευρώπη, τη Μέση Ανατολή, την ανατολική Ασία, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ιαπωνίας, της Σιβηρίας και της χερσονήσου Καμτσάτκα. Τα νότια όρια της επικρατείας είναι περίπου στο ύψος της βόρειας Ισπανίας, τα Απένινα  τη βόρεια Ελλάδα και, μέσω της βόρειας Μικράς Ασίας μέχρι περιοχές στο βόρειο Ιράν και το Καζακστάν.


Μεταναστευτική συμπεριφορά

* *Ο Πύρρουλας, όπως φαίνεται και από την γεωγραφική κατανομή των διαφόρων υποειδών*_, είναι άλλοτε μεταναστευτικό πτηνό και, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, προτιμάει την τοπική μετακίνηση εντός των ορίων επικρατείας του (επιδημητικό).Τυχαίοι, περιπλανώμενοι επισκέπτες έχουν αναφερθεί μεταξύ άλλων από την Ισαλανδία, το Γιβραλτάρ και τη Μάλτα, τοΜαρόκο, την Αλγερία και την Τυνησία.
 Στην Ελλάδα Πύρρουλας φωλιάζει, ως αρκετά σπάνιο επιδημητικό πτηνό στη βόρεια χώρα, αλλά απαντώνται και άτομα που έρχονται κατά τη φθινοπωρινή μετανάστευση για να διαχειμάσουν, οπότε απαντάται και νοτιότερα.
_*
*

*Βιότοπος*
_
 Οι πύρρουλες έχουν ως κύριο ενδιαίτημα το δάσος κωνοφόρων, ιδιαίτερα εκείνο της ερυθρεαλάτης, αλλά και περιοχές με αραιά κωνοφόρα ή μικτά δάση με λίγη βλάστηση. Μπορεί επίσης να βρεθεί στις άκρες ξέφωτων και, κατά μήκος δασικών δρόμων και μονοπατιών. Συχνάζει επίσης σε πάρκα, κήπους και νεκροταφεία, ιδιαίτερα στις πόλεις, αρκεί να υπάρχουν κοντά κωνοφόρα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης, ενώ την άνοιξη, απαντάται ακόμη και σε οπωρώνες ή περιβόλια.
​ Στην Ελλάδα, παρομοίως, απαντάται σε ανάλογα ενδιαιτήματα (δασωμένες περιοχές και κωνοφόρα) της βόρειας χώρας._



*Μορφολογία*
_ 
Ο Πύρρουλας είναι μικρό πτηνό που εμφανίζει φυλετικό διμορφισμό, με το αρσενικό να διαφέρει αρκετά από το θηλυκό στο χρωματισμό του πτερώματος, στοιχείο που το καθιστά εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμο στην παρατήρηση πεδίου._
_Το αρσενικό έχει γκρίζα-μπλε ράχη, ενώ το κάτω μέρος της κοιλιάς, η περιοχή της αμάρας και το ουροπύγιο είναι λευκά. Εκείνο όμως που διακρίνει τα αρσενικά, είναι το ιδιαίτερο, φωτεινό πορτοκαλοκόκκινο χρώμα στα μάγουλα, το στήθος, την άνω κοιλιακή χώρα και τα πλευρά, που έχει δικαίως χαρακτηριστεί ως «χρώμα της φωτιάς» και έχει δώσει στο είδος τη λαϊκή του ονομασία. Οι ταρσοί έχουν χρώμα σκούρο καφέ._
_Το θηλυκό έχει γκρίζα-καφετί ράχη, ενώ η περιοχή του στήθους, τα πλευρά και η κάτω επιφάνεια έχουν ένα ελαφρύ γκρι-καφέ χρώμα με μια πολύ μικρή απόχρωση του κόκκινου. Οι ταρσοί είναι μαυριδεροί._
_Κατά τα άλλα, και τα δύο φύλα έχουν τη χαρακτηριστική «σκυπτική» (squat) στάση και το κοντό, παχύ και ισχυρό ράμφος των σπιζιδών που ζουν στα δάση κωνοφόρων και τρέφονται με σπέρματα κώνων. Όλο το εμπρόσθιο τμήμα του κεφαλιού, η κορυφή του και η λαρυγγική περιοχή είναι μαύρα, ενώ οι πτέρυγες έχουν σκουρόγκριζα-μαυριδερή άνω επιφάνεια, με γκρίζα, γκριζόλευκη ή λευκή περιοχή -ανάλογα με το υποείδος- (wingbar) στα καλυπτήρια και κοντά στους ώμους, ιδιαίτερα διακριτή κατά την πτήση. Η ουρά αποτελείται από σκούρα γκρι πηδαλιώδη πτερά αλλά με μαύρα καλυπτήρια, το ράμφος και η ίριδα έχουν μαύρο χρώμα._
_Στα νεαρά άτομα, η κορυφή του κεφαλιού δεν είναι μαύρη και το γενικότερο χρώμα πτερώματος είναι ανοικτό καφέ._

_Μήκος σώματος: (14-)15 έως 16(-17)εκατοστά__Άνοιγμα πτερύγων: 22 έως 26 εκατοστά__Βάρος: 21 έως 27 γραμμάρια_ 
_

Τροφή
_
_  Ο Πύρρουλας τρέφεται κυρίως με ημιώριμους και ώριμους σπόρους άγριων φυτών και δέντρων, καθώς και μπουμπούκια, ενώ κατά καιρούς τρώει βατόμουρα (Ribes sp.) και έντομα. Προτιμώνται κυρίως οι σπόροι της τσουκνίδας (Urtica sp.), της σημύδας (Betula sp.) και της ερυθρελάτης (Picea sp.), ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού, τρέφεται με τους σπόρους της πικραλίδας (Taraxacum sp.), της στελλάριας (Stellaria) και της καπσέλας (Capsella bursa pastoris), του μη μου άπτου (Myosotis sp.), του ζοχού (Sonchus sp.), και διαφόρων Polygonaceae (Rumex sp., Persicaria sp.). Τέλος, τα μπουμπούκια των οπωροφόρων δένδρων τρώγονται μόνο το χειμώνα και την άνοιξη.


Ηθολογία
Τόσο η πτήση, όσο και η κίνηση του πτηνού είναι αργές και εξαιρετικά προσεκτικές, με το πέταγμα να είναι «κυματιστό» (undulating), όπως πολλών δασόβιων στρουθιόμορφων. Είναι ημερόβιο και ελάχιστα εδαφικό, παρά το γεγονός ότι υπερασπίζεται την περιοχή φωλιάσματος. Κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου αναπαραγωγής συμπεριφέρεται πολύ διακριτικά, αναζητώντας καταφύγιο σε φράχτες ή θάμνους, το χειμώνα, όμως, είναι εύκολο να παρατηρηθεί.__Σε όλες τις εποχές, εκτός από την εποχή αλλαγής πτερώματος, λαμβάνουν χώρα σκηνές ερωτοτροπίας κυρίως στα τέλη φθινοπώρου, οπότε σχηματίζονται μικρές ομάδες έως και δέκα άτομα, με τα μεγαλύτερα σμήνη να διαλύονται κατά την περίοδο από τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου έως τις αρχές Μαρτίου και πάλι. Μερικά πουλιά, ωστόσο, περνούν το χειμώνα μαζί, κυρίως παλιά ζευγάρια, που προτιμούν να μείνουν πιστά στο σύντροφό τους.

_
_
Αναπαραγωγή
_
_ Οι πύρρουλες είναι μονογαμικά πουλιά, με τα ζευγάρια να σχηματίζονται εν μέρει πριν από την έναρξη του χειμώνα, αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές το Φεβρουάριο. Η σεξουαλική ωριμότητα αποκτάται από το 1ο έτος της ηλικίας και, η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος είναι από τον Απρίλιο μέχρι το Μάιο, αλλά μπορεί να παραταθεί μέχρι τον Αύγουστο.Μετά από το τελετουργικό ερωτοτροπίας και, εφόσον τα πουλιά έχουν επιλέξει ο ένας τον άλλο, υπάρχει η διαδικασία της «μίμησης νεοσσών» (infantilism), κατά την οποία το θηλυκό προσποιείται ότι είναι νεοσσός -προσκαλεί το αρσενικό με κραυγές μιμητισμού και με τρεμάμενα φτερά- που χρειάζεται σίτιση, με το αρσενικό να ανταποκρίνεται. Ωστόσο, αυτή η τελετουργία χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για να πιστοποιηθεί η κυριαρχία του αρσενικού._
_ Το φώλιασμα γίνεται σε δάση με θαμνώδες υπόβαθρο, σε άκρες δασών, θαμνότοπους, κήπους, κατά μήκος φρακτών και φυτειών. Η φωλιά κατασκευάζεται από το θηλυκό, συνήθως σε ένα απλό ή αγκαθωτό (Rubus sp.) θάμνο, ή πιο σπάνια σε ένα κωνοφόρο, 120-180 εκατοστά από το έδαφος. Είναι μία χαλαρή κατασκευή από λεπτά κλαδιά, βρύα και λειχήνες, με μία μικρότερη θολωτή κατασκευή στο εσωτερικό της, αποτελούμενη από ρίζες και τρίχες, ενώ τα υποείδη που ζουν στις βόρειες επικράτειες χρησιμοποιούν τριχωτούς λειχήνες.Η κατασκευή ολοκληρώνεται στις 5-6 ημέρες.
 Η ωοτοκία πραγματοποιείται εφάπαξ στις βόρειες και ανατολικές περιοχές, όμως σε άλλες περιοχές μπορεί να γίνει δύο ή και τρεις φορές. Η γέννα αποτελείται από 4-5, σπάνια 7 αυγά, που εναποτίθενται μέρα παρά μέρα, συνήθως το πρωί. Η επώαση πραγματοποιείται από το θηλυκό, αρχίζει μετά την εναπόθεση και του τελευταίου αυγού, ενώ το αρσενικό την εφοδιάζει με τροφή και, διαρκεί 12-14 ημέρες. Οι νεοσσοί είναι φωλεόφιλοι, σιτίζονται και επιτηρούνται από το θηλυκό, ενώ το αρσενικό εφοδιάζει με τροφή για τις πρώτες 6 ημέρες, κατόπιν φέρνει τροφή και το θηλυκό. Οι νεοσσοί παραμένουν στη φωλιά για 12-18 ημέρες, ενώ ανεξαρτητοποιούνται στις 35 ημέρες, περίπου. 
 Στην Ελλάδα, ο Πύρρουλας είναι επιδημητικός κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και φωλιάζει στη βόρεια χώρα, έρχονται όμως και άτομα κατά τη φθινοπωρινή μετανάστευση για διαχείμαση.

_
_
Κατάσταση πληθυσμού
_
_Το είδος δεν φαίνεται να κινδυνεύει από κάποια συγκεκριμένη απειλή, γι’αυτό η IUCN έχει χαρακτηρίσει το είδος ως Ελαχίστης Ανησυχίας (LC), παγκοσμίως, αν και υπάρχει μείωση των πληθυσμών του, λόγω απωλείας των ενδιαιτημάτων του.

_

_
Άλλες ονομασίες
_
_Στον ελλαδικό χώρο o Πύρρουλας απαντάται και με τις ονομασίες Πύρρουλος και Πυρρούλας
_

_
Τραγούδι πύρρουλας

_







_
Αρσενικός Πύρρουλας

__



Θηλυκός Πύρρουλας



_

πηγή: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%CF%8D%CF%81%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BB%CE%B1%C  F%82

----------


## stephan

Χρήσιμο άρθρο, ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Happy: 

Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει σταθεροποιημένη εκτροφή Πύρρουλα στην Ευρώπη και αν ναι σε τι συνθήκες;

----------


## Gardelius

Σ ευχαριστούμε !!!!!! 

Προστέθηκαν!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------

